# Downloading Service Repair & Parts Manuals



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Want to purchase a Shop Service/Repair and Parts manuals for my McCormick MTX 135.

I'm a hands on the book kind of person, and looking at things on a computer screen is never the same. My local dealer is going to check if they are available, but am guessing that it would be spendy if it is.

Do any of you have experience with any of the companies offering downloadable manuals. Some are free and others are in the $10-$20 range. I'm always leary of free downloads, to often you get extra "baggage" with free stuff. Also I am guessing the quality of the copied manuals can vary greatly.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I downloaded a service manual for a Komatsu dozer a week ago. Exactly the same manual available from the dealership. As i need sections i'll just print them off. Cost me $10 instead of several hundred and i had it in 10 minutes.


----------

